# iPhone Application for TTF?



## rjoseph (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi Guys

As an owner of a MK2 3.2 TT Quattro and a fan of the ******** website I have a proposal that may interest you and the TTF members.

Basically, I work for a company called Appcreatives and we primarily develop iPhone applications for websites within the motoring industry. Basically, I'm posting this subject to find out if you would be interested in having an iPhone application designed specifically for the TTF website. If you haven't seen the iPhone adverts on the TV, click on the link below for more information:

http://www.apple.com/iphone/apps-for-everything/

Having an iPhone Application will mean that your users can access the forum on the move (or even sitting on the toilet) via their mobile phones.

Do you think this would be something you and the TTF members would be interested in? If you could let me know your thoughts then that would be great!

Best regards

Rod Joseph


----------



## Trev TT (Nov 16, 2008)

I'm Reading the forum and posting this while sat in my van at work having lunch.
Just using the standard safari web browser. How would a stand alone application be any different
other than using more memory to have it loaded and probably cost me to buy it?


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Hi Rod

If we were to create an app then my company (who develops mobile phone applications) would do it... that is unless you are volunteering to do one for free? 

As mentioned though, what would the app do?


----------



## rjoseph (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi Guys

Thank you for your reply/s

Unfortunately, the App would not be developed for free so this might be the first stumbling block. However, we can create one for a lot cheaper than you think. This all depends on what you want from your App.

Should you consider this possibility, my idea would be to create the App based very much on the ******** website where each section is replicated on the iPhone interface. Users will be able to access, read and post topics much like they do on the normal website. The main advantage here is that the iPhone interface is much cleaner and user friendly than viewing the site via a mobile web browser. Anyone will tell you that interacting with a website via a mobile web browser can be tedious and fiddly at the best of times.

Another advantage is that the App would be listed in the Apple Store to millions of users. This means that the TTF App will be available for all iPhone users to download. In turn, this means that there is a high possibility that you will attract hundreds more Audi TT drivers to the ******** brand.

You can either charge users to download the App or offer it for free. Obviously, charging for the App will bring in revenue but there are other ways of generating revenue even if you do offer the App for free.

If you could let me know your thoughts on the above then that would be great.

Best regards

Rod Joseph


----------

